# Hi-Tech Pharmaceuticals  Busted by the Feds



## NordicNacho (Apr 12, 2007)

Somebody is going to Jail 

Nutrition firm or herbal cabal? - Crime & Punishment - MSNBC.com


----------



## kinkery (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## MAC33 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well who didn't see that coming... from a company who names half their products after popular steroids, whether containing the compounds or not, it was only a matter of time before the FDA looked into them... and yet the owner of Gaspari Nutrition seems to be doing just fine


----------



## VicVega (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hi-Tech Supplements/RX engages in mob tactics, spikes sup's.*

This is alone is disturbing but even more so when you consider that most peoples favorite retailer, Bulk Nutrition - Retail Nutritional Supplements, Bodybuilding and Fitness Articles, and Bulk Specialty Powders! carries these spiked products

Bulk Nutrition - Retail Nutritional Supplements, Bodybuilding and Fitness Articles, and Bulk Specialty Powders!

"Until late last year, Hi-Tech Pharmaceuticals of Norcross, Ga., appeared to be a thriving business with a hot-selling line of natural dietary supplements. But in a bizarre case quietly unfolding in federal court in Atlanta, prosecutors allege that it was really a criminal enterprise that sold dangerous ???spiked??? products and was run by executives who considered assassination and blackmail to quash a federal investigation.
The allegations are the most far-ranging ever leveled against a major player in the loosely regulated dietary supplement industry, and include activities more at home in the Mob hangouts of television's Tony Soprano than a corporate boardroom. Among other things, prosecutors allege in court filings that some or all of the defendants:

Discussed killing a U.S. Food and Drug Administration agent and blackmailing an assistant U.S. attorney. Neither plot was carried out, but a Hi-Tech co-founder was subsequently jailed after being convicted of being a felon in possession of a ???firearm silencer.??? 

Used the herbal stimulant ephedra in Hi-Tech diet products after the U.S. Food and Drug Administration banned its use on April 12, 2004, finding it presented ???an unreasonable risk of illness or injury.??? Sold "herbal" supplements that actually contained the active ingredients of prescription drugs that could interact dangerously with other medications. Illegally imported and sold banned steroids. Manufactured phony ecstasy tablets that were sold on U.S. streets.
Created a muscle-building drink that was later marketed as a cleaning solution in an effort to mislead investigators.
The shocking allegations spring from the Sept. 7 indictment of the company and 11 executives, employees and associates for allegedly operating an illegal Internet pharmacy in Belize.
*Belize lab ???substandard and unsanitary???
*The defendants used numerous Web sites to advertise and sell what were described as generic prescription drugs from Canada but were actually products that they were manufacturing in ???substandard and unsanitary conditions??? in Belize, according to the indictment. 
Among the substances were the steroids Oxymethelone and Stanozolol, controlled drugs Ambien, Valium and Xanax, and prescription drugs Viagra, Cialis, Lipitor and Vioxx, it said.
The indictment also charged Hi-Tech President and CEO Jared R. Wheat, 35, with operating a ???continuing criminal enterprise??? ??? a violation of an anti-organized-crime statute that carries a minimum penalty of 20 years in prison. In court filings, prosecutors describe Wheat as a ???lifelong drug dealer,??? citing a conviction for dealing ecstasy at the age of 19 in addition to the current allegations.
Wheat has pleaded not guilty to all charges and Hi-Tech said in a statement that it is "appropriately conducting its business and there is no basis for the indictment."
The case raises concerns about the safety of the company???s line of dietary supplements, which remain available through many major U.S. retailers, and more generally about an unregulated industry that supplies nutrition products consumed by millions of Americans.
But it remains unclear to what extent the government???s charges involve Hi-Tech products manufactured and sold in the United States versus those made in Belize for sale over the Internet.
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has not issued any safety advisories for Hi-Tech products since the indictment. Representatives of the FDA and the U.S. Attorney???s Office in Atlanta said they could not discuss the ongoing criminal case.





*Sensational allegations buried in legal filings*
The indictment generated a few headlines when it was unsealed in September, but the case has received no attention as it has spiraled into the sensational since then through a series of legal filings by prosecutors.
Allegations that company officials discussed using violence and blackmail in an effort to block the government???s investigation surfaced March 21 in response to a defense motion asking the court to allow Wheat to post bond and leave the Atlanta jail where he has been held since his arrest on Sept. 14.


The filing alleged that Hi-Tech co-founder and convicted steroid dealer Tomasz Holda discussed with Wheat, Hi-Tech Vice President Stephen D. Smith and others ???obtaining a firearm silencer for use in attacking an FDA agent conducting a criminal investigation into Hi-Tech???s use of Viagra in its Stamina Rx product.??? 
The prosecution filing said that while the FDA agent was not harmed, ???It is important to note that in June 2004, Defendant Holda purchased a silencer on the Internet for delivery to his home. This silencer was intercepted by U.S. Customs and Defendant Holda was prosecuted and ultimately pleaded guilty to being a felon in possession of a firearm silencer.???
The timing of the alleged threat was not specified, but the reference to Stamina Rx appears to refer to an FDA complaint brought against Hi-Tech in late 2002. The complaint charged, among other things, that the company used the prescription-strength drug ingredient tadalafil ??? the active ingredient in the erectile-dysfunction product Cialis ??? in what it marketed as a natural dietary supplement. Hi-Tech agreed the following year to FDA supervision of its product labeling and marketing, but admitted no wrongdoing in the alleged mislabeling of Stamina Rx???s ingredients."

There are 4 more pages related on MSNBC.com


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2007)

lol, yeah, i.e. Anavar and Dianabol.


----------



## METALLICA (Apr 12, 2007)

you shouldn't be disturbed when we take supplements we're trusting companies on what they sell. We're all grown men. don't act like a little girl.


VicVega said:


> This is alone is disturbing but even more so when you consider that most peoples favorite retailer, Bulk Nutrition - Retail Nutritional Supplements, Bodybuilding and Fitness Articles, and Bulk Specialty Powders! carries these spiked products
> 
> Bulk Nutrition - Retail Nutritional Supplements, Bodybuilding and Fitness Articles, and Bulk Specialty Powders!
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2007)

METALLICA said:


> you shouldn't be disturbed when we take supplements we're trusting companies on what they sell. We're all grown men. don't act like a little girl.



it's companies like this that give the rest of the supp companies a bad name, I hope they go out of business.


----------

